# What can u tell me about this painting



## AHudson420 (Aug 17, 2021)

Hello my name is Angela Hidson, I bought a painting at a second hand store. The artist is a Wyoming artist, he has passed on. I looked up his work and it sells for 8,000 to 50,000 please if you know anything about this pic please let me know I believe it's a picture of a snowy Range in Wyoming. I am a Wyoming grown woman lived here all my life. Love Wyoming it's beautiful and I love this painting but if it can fatten my bank account I want to know.


----------



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

AHudson420 said:


> Hello my name is Angela Hidson, I bought a painting at a second hand store. The artist is a Wyoming artist, he has passed on. I looked up his work and it sells for 8,000 to 50,000 please if you know anything about this pic please let me know I believe it's a picture of a snowy Range in Wyoming. I am a Wyoming grown woman lived here all my life. Love Wyoming it's beautiful and I love this painting but if it can fatten my bank account I want to know.
> View attachment 67403


The obvious answer includes one of the Tetons and probably the Snake River . If the painting has a legitimate provenance, that adds some value to the work. Otherwise, without further information, you could obtain better renditions of that area for an easier to live with price. Best of luck .


----------

